# video of my instructors' instructor



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I found this while surfing around on youtube. It's sensei Robert MacEwen jr.  I've trained with him times and truly enjoyed it.  The man is probably one of the fastest people I've ever seen move.  Click.


----------



## Yari (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool, thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed watching that. You just gave me 1 more reason to try NGR.

/Yari


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 11, 2007)

Theres a school down the road from me that teaches NGA, my only problem with them is that they charge $150-$300 a month.  A little too rich for my blood.

The art looks awesome, though.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Theres a school down the road from me that teaches NGA, my only problem with them is that they charge $150-$300 a month. A little too rich for my blood.
> 
> The art looks awesome, though.


OK, I nearly choked on my coffee when I saw the price.  One of the upsides of NGA is that you get a great deal of support from the HQ but not alot of interference so fees are set strictly by the head instructor of the dojo. Where are you?  If you don't want to respond with your location in the open forum then you can PM me.  I'm really interested to know which one of our instructors is charging that amount.   My school is only $40.00 per month and within a month or two we'll have 5-7 classes a week which we can attend.  It is truly a dynamic art.  Many of the hombu folks (not on this forum) have little or no respect for NGA since we don't trace our lineage back to Ueshiba. We're a little more brutal than hombu styles, don't include any of the shinto aspects of hombu and focus on practical self defense.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 11, 2007)

great clip  thanks

i realy enjoyed the parts that where slowed down so  we could see how he was doing them


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 12, 2007)

awesome clip, thanks alot for sharing that!!


----------

